# Central FL West Coast Fishing



## Sheepdog5749 (Apr 1, 2019)

What are some opinions for inshore fishing the areas of Chassahowitzka, Ozello or Yankeetown? The drive is about the same for me but I have only fished Ozello out of those three. I enjoy the backwater, fishing for reds, trout and snook. Pros/Cons of each or just some general info on the fishing environments of which ever you are familiar with, not asking for fishing spots. Finding them myself is half the fun. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

All of them are very rocky and dangerous if you don’t know the area. All of them are incredible places to fish though.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

The Withlacoochee at Yankeetown is a fairly easy run out to the gulfside flats.

The Chaz has shallow areas in the river with no real channel, especially around a third mile downstream from the ramp.

The Homosassa is well marked, but if running, don't cut corners at the markers. We don't have sand bars or mud flats..... just solid rock.



















But once you get out there, there's plenty of places to fish.


----------

